# Rygaard Logging, What was he thinking?



## Boleclimber

Rygaard Logging needs some serious management training. The father (management) digging into the suspected personal life of Brad, then attaching it to what they view as a job performance problem is un-professional and un-called for. 

With that management style, they are doomed for failure.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Its a "reality" show


----------



## Rftreeman

I missed that part. What happened?


----------



## wood4heat

I wonder if it's a generational thing, complaining about kids kids these days. The captain of the boat I fished in Alaska was that way. I was a green horn who hadn't been raised in that environment and none of it was second nature to me. BUSTED my @ss but struggled the first part of the season and he just didn't understand. I must not be working hard enough or trying hard enough just plain wasn't good enough. Probably never worked a hard day in my life and didn't know what hard work was blah blah blah. By the end of the season I'd caught on and got a rhythm going and it became HE had made a worker out of me blah blah blah BS.

I could relate to Brad's situation. I think he was a plant but also figure the camera crew was asking him to describe how hard it all was. At least I hope he wasn't just whining all the time.


----------



## JCBearss

No offense to any man who works in the woods however I do think Brad had a better education in the sense of being able to convey his thoughts into words. When asked by the cvamera crew he gave them what they wanted. It is hard work up in the woods however it is a matter of having thick skin and if it was a real scinario I do not think the results would have been much different


----------



## slowp

Cedarkerf said:


> Its a "reality" show



And my reality of the reality is no longer real!

Maybe we are just parts of the Matrix!:Eye:


----------



## fubar2

That whole thing struck me as being given a final exam on the first day of school. It was the kid against two of them and a crescent wrench. I wouldnt have put up with them as long as the kid did. And I think Rygaards large bellied son wasnt being professional when he was mouthing off about it after it was over. But that is just my opinion..


----------



## 68 Automag

Yeah the dad was real tough standing there with that wrench in his face. I have a feeling that kid would have knocked the crap out of him if he really wanted to. But the kid acted like a man and walked away


----------



## jburlingham

I would agree that Mr. Rygarrd doesn't seem to be sensitive towards the new guy, however I think that Brad from what I have seen seems to be taking a while to figure out some fairly uncomplicated tasks, and he seems to have a smoke break every 30 seconds. From what I have seen of the Rygarrds they are old school workers, and they don't tolerate the stand around hands in the pockets, sitting down on the job, my father was the same way, and he was tough to work for, but he got stuff done.


----------



## jropo

For two guys that wanted Brad gone so bad, the owner wouldn't let him leave Brad kept saying I quit and tried walking away, and the old timer kept ragging on him.

Lets draw out the moment to get the ratings up.

What is this show even about anymore?


----------



## Axmen365

Brad Hewretard, what a wimp!! I tend to agree with the old Ruggyard man. Brad was a wimp always taking cigarette breaks who needed a dose of reality. What real man walks off a job in the middle of the day just because the boss told you something was your fault?? The Ruggyards didn't have to give him a second chance. But the Ruggyards did and then he trashes them-he is still a mamas boy in need of awakening to the real world. He should have just left without walking up to the big man and trashing him.


----------



## 68 Automag

Yeah so the old man did have a point, he's old school and likes to be a hard guy to work for, he thinks that's what works so be it. But the moment he put that wrench in Brads face I lost all respect for the man. There's some things you just don't do and that's one of them.


----------



## Outlaw5.0

We have no idea how the green horn Brad was off camera. Maybe he was a spoiled mommys boy, maybe not, I would guess that he is though.


----------



## huskystihl

The old man needs to take a look at his son and ask what kind of work did he do growing up. Probably pie eating king 10 yrs running at the county fair. I know if I had both show up at our shop looking for a job I know which one my dad would have hired, the one that didn't need an extra step welded on the skidder to accomodate the new help. All Gabe Rygard talks about is how he runs things now yet he must always be on a milkyway break because his dads the one thats always running things yet has the worst peole skills i've ever seen. Don't get me wrong, my dad was the biggest prick in the world at times but he also found a way to find something good in the wrongs you made.


----------



## Junior

Brad wasn't meant to be in the woods, plain and simple. But I bet being coached by the camera crews didn't do him any favors...


----------



## Jtheo

fubar2 said:


> That whole thing struck me as being given a final exam on the first day of school. It was the kid against two of them and a crescent wrench. I wouldnt have put up with them as long as the kid did. And I think Rygaards large bellied son wasnt being professional when he was mouthing off about it after it was over. But that is just my opinion..



I never saw the son get dirty, or do any work either for that matter.:deadhorse:


----------



## Jtheo

Axmen365 said:


> Brad Hewretard, what a wimp!! I tend to agree with the old Ruggyard man. Brad was a wimp always taking cigarette breaks who needed a dose of reality. What real man walks off a job in the middle of the day just because the boss told you something was your fault?? The Ruggyards didn't have to give him a second chance. But the Ruggyards did and then he trashes them-he is still a mamas boy in need of awakening to the real world. He should have just left without walking up to the big man and trashing him.



I watch the show, but this thing is scripted by some TV producer, at least in my opinion. And it's for drama and ratings. :deadhorse:


----------



## bigskyguy5

Boleclimber said:


> Rygaard Logging needs some serious management training. The father (management) digging into the suspected personal life of Brad, then attaching it to what they view as a job performance problem is un-professional and un-called for.
> 
> With that management style, they are doomed for failure.


 I thought I would add some words to all this I have been following. I think everyone needs to stop and think and all the really good film of the logging and no antics? is being left on the editing floor. Anyone who has ever logged like I have in Montana, Idaho, Oregon coast, Wash coast, alaska, and all over British Columbia, already knows that yes, sometimes there are heated words exchanged between guys. And yes sometimes there are fights. 

Everyone needs to keep in mind management skills vary from work force to work force, blue collar type job to white collar type job. Ive worked with all my life what I see alot of people calling old school loggers. And ive worked for younger school type loggers. I myself started out logging under my grand father and father, and worked my way up to the top jobs, and have also worked for many years as the field boss,aka loading/landing boss for erickson air crane. www.ericksonaircrane.com and there canadian divison www.air-crane.com Yes Brad does come from a younger generation, and ive had guys his age and younger by the bakers dozen under-neath me working.

Myself I have been stern with younger men, but when I did as I was tought, you take him off to the side and talk to him and show him what he did wrong, and show him all the things he is doing good too! Nothing worse than to bust your ass, and no you are, and then have some one say, well when I was your age we had to do this and that, so on and so forth. I do agree with the fact that Brad needed to be pulled up short for walking off and going to the bar for what looked like to me a burger and a beer. All family own logging compaines have different ways of doing things.

When ive run the show I make sure the entire crew eats together and shuts down for that time. And they also get 2 20 minute breaks to boot! and a 1 hour lunch break. Treat them well, pay them well, give them kuods all the time all day long when they are doing good. Make your employee feel like he is really part of the family. and when he has done something dead wrong, once again, take him off to the side and correct him in a manner that shows him your, the boss, but never walk away from that situation leaving him feeling bad. After your done correcting him, build him up with all the good he is doing and that you believe in him fully and you will do everything you can to help him in his career. 

Sincerely
Edward:greenchainsaw:


----------



## spencerhenry

brad reminds me of many punks i have hired over the years. they want top dollar, dont know squat, cant pull their own weight, always has an excuse for why things didnt work out right, and then will blame it all on the boss. that boss man he just doesnt understand. it is a sign of the times these days, kids want it all but dont want to pay their dues.


----------



## Junior

spencerhenry said:


> brad reminds me of many punks i have hired over the years. they want top dollar, dont know squat, cant pull their own weight, always has an excuse for why things didnt work out right, and then will blame it all on the boss. that boss man he just doesnt understand. it is a sign of the times these days, kids want it all but dont want to pay their dues.



They're flat out lazy, don't want to learn and accel at their chosen profession. And that whole "blame the boss" is a crock, everybody starts at the bottom and works their way to where they want to be in life. These kids can't blame anybody but themselves...


----------



## Rftreeman

folks may say the old man is hard to work for but he must be doing something right, they are in the lead on loads.


----------



## Cole90

I dont think that ol' man Rygaard was being offensive at all, of course i havent worked in the woods before, but i dont think that stuff would have offended me.


----------



## prentice110

Real easy for Gabe to talk chit when all hes doin is pullin levers all day. Most work hes done all season is run with a fire extinguisher. Bet he never says no to buy one get one free brat nite at the bar.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## slowp

Rftreeman said:


> folks may say the old man is hard to work for but he must be doing something right, they are in the lead on loads.



I hope you are joking. That load thing is hogwash. Browning is in a THINNING unit and getting 6 loads a day is a good day in a thinning. They have to be careful not to ding up the leave trees. They might be getting more. The trees look bigger and they have a good sized yarder, but production goes way down in a thinning when compared to a clearcut. 

The load count is bogus, and means nothing.


----------



## bigskyguy5

slowp said:


> I hope you are joking. That load thing is hogwash. Browning is in a THINNING unit and getting 6 loads a day is a good day in a thinning. They have to be careful not to ding up the leave trees. They might be getting more. The trees look bigger and they have a good sized yarder, but production goes way down in a thinning when compared to a clearcut.
> 
> The load count is bogus, and means nothing.



I could not agree with you more with what you just had to say! Your not running and gunning, when your THINNING! Everyone should go to Jays website and read his letter to the President.

Sincerely
Ed & Rhonda

Angelfire Timber LLC


----------



## sawyerloggingon

The owners son, AKA fat boy, is the one who annoys me. Over the years I have worked around lots of these arrogant punks. He went to work for daddy right out of HS. Never had to make his own way in life. He has a superior attitude that comes with never working your way up through the ranks. He was handed everything on a silver platter and know stands in judgement of all who work for dad. He needs his fat ars kicked! First thing I'd say if I went to work there would be, keep that stupid kids mouth shut around me or I'm down the road.


----------



## huskystihl

sawyerloggingon said:


> The owners son, AKA fat boy, is the one who annoys me. Over the years I have worked around lots of these arrogant punks. He went to work for daddy right out of HS. Never had to make his own way in life. He has a superior attitude that comes with never working your way up through the ranks. He was handed everything on a silver platter and know stands in judgement of all who work for dad. He needs his fat ars kicked! First thing I'd say if I went to work there would be, keep that stupid kids mouth shut around me or I'm down the road.



You would never see him unless you were at the loader watching him fry up some fat back on the engine manifold. The only time he comes around is when he rips on the help or tells the camera crew how he is in charge now because the old man is to cranky and just wants to work.


----------



## Cope

sawyerloggingon said:


> The owners son, AKA fat boy, is the one who annoys me. Over the years I have worked around lots of these arrogant punks. He went to work for daddy right out of HS. Never had to make his own way in life. He has a superior attitude that comes with never working your way up through the ranks. He was handed everything on a silver platter and know stands in judgement of all who work for dad. He needs his fat ars kicked! First thing I'd say if I went to work there would be, keep that stupid kids mouth shut around me or I'm down the road.



Exactly! Round Boy drives me nuts too. You can take one look at him and tell that he's worthless. I've known people like him. Always talking about how hard they had it, when the truth is they've never really worked. And, maybe Brad deserved a talking to, I don't know, but if daddy Ryggard ever put a wrench in my face like that I know what I would do with it.


----------



## bigfoot1175

*Rygaard Makes All Loggers Look Bad*

The disrespect that the Management of Rygaard Logging makes all loggers look bad as does the S & S Aqua Logging. My husbands family has owned a logging company for over 75 years and never would they treat a "Greenhorn" like Rygaard does. You cannot teach with harsh words and abuse. They are bullies.


----------



## capetrees

My guess is that Rygaard was the company poised to work with a greenhorn for the show. I don't think they really hired the guy on their own. This had to add to the frustrations Rygaard has daily, regardless of who's out there working for him. When Brad showed up the first day in a sedan, you knew there were going to be problems. There's no way Brad really expected to stay on as a tree guy, no way. He showed up thinking he could hack it and yes, strength wise, maybe. But in terms of endurance and an ability to accept that he's on the bottom rung of the ladder and thus has the crappy jobs and will for some time to come, no way he knew about that or believed it.


----------



## Mike Van

The trouble with the show now is you can't tell what's bullsh*t that the producers made up, and what's really going on. If they didn't have heros & villain's, goodguy/badguy, etc. ? They feel they have to keep some big time drama - cliffhanger thing every week to keep the viewers coming back. I guess it's working, judging by the ratings. That means the bullsh*t will only pile up higher.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Yeah I said on a thread earlier Brad just isn't the logging type. He's a plain old nancy azz.


----------



## Boleclimber

I agree Brad is a lightweight with his ability to hussle on the job. In my opinion, that aspect does not warrant the manner he was spoken to.

Yes, the show is "reality", however, I would expect any person on the show to display integrity and respect; to themselves and others. Thus, in scenarios where the individual is losing control, and judging by the body language at the time, the person is being truthful to their beliefs. In other words, some of them are not packing a full deck upstairs! Which equals a reality show!


----------



## Meadow Beaver

The thing is anyone in the logging industry is going to get some level of respect. Craig is a boss, and the men are there to work. He can't be taking time out of his day to give him a pat on the back for every beginner thing he does. Craig has already done everything thirty fold over Brad, and there's no reason for anyone on the Rygaard crew or any crew to be impressed by his less than mediocre performance.

So it all adds up to, Brad couldn't chase logs at a day care.


----------



## Boleclimber

Rygaard could have easily said: 

Brad, we thank you for choosing to work for Rygaard logging. As you know, your job performance has been less than our expectations. It is in the companies best interest to relieve you of your duties at this time. Yes, I do mean you are fired. We will safely escort you to your vehicle and ask you to leave the premises. 

In the face of reality there continues to be professionalism. Advertise some respect and maybe the average American could learn a thing or two.


----------



## JCBearss

Boleclimber said:


> Rygaard could have easily said:
> 
> Brad, we thank you for choosing to work for Rygaard logging. As you know, your job performance has been less than our expectations. It is in the companies best interest to relieve you of your duties at this time. Yes, I do mean you are fired. We will safely escort you to your vehicle and ask you to leave the premises.
> 
> In the face of reality there continues to be professionalism. Advertise some respect and maybe the average American could learn a thing or two.



110% well put. Yes it is REALITY TV but dosen't anyone have a mother anymore who teaches them when you are out in public BEHAVE like a human being and don't swear or do something to make yourself your family and friends (in this case a company as well) look bad. I guess some people skipped the kindergarten leason


----------



## Meadow Beaver

And Craig was a nice guy, and easy on him.


----------



## slowp

I have never considered that there are any "Premises" in the woods. A strange new concept. 

Hmmmmm, "Would you please remove the logs from the premises?" Instead of Get the logs out of the unit.

"Would you please refrain from throwing your used oil filters over the side of the premises?" Instead of "Get down there and pick up those filters you threw off the landing or you'll be shut down."

A new phraseology to try out when out in the Premises. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## xander9727

I think Brad lacks the necessary intestinal fortitude required for success in the woods.

He is a quitter in my opinion.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

they probably told him .. "Look you have to babysit and hand hold this kid at least half way through the show.. then have at it... " and when he saw the size of the check he said "yes sir." do you honestly think that they are willing to be hindered by tv crews and lowered production out of the goodness of their hearts? yeah right.. pull the other one


----------



## fify59thatsit

*ax Men*

The words soap SOAP OPERA comes to mind, and all that implies.


----------



## slowp

fify59thatsit said:


> The words soap SOAP OPERA comes to mind, and all that implies.



Manly voice With an Irish accent: Axmen, tis a Manly Soap Opera.

Womanly voice: But ti like it too. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Vangellis

slowp said:


> Manly voice With an Irish accent: Axmen, tis a Manly Soap Opera.
> 
> Womanly voice: But ti like it too. :greenchainsaw:




Thats funny.



Kevin


----------



## smokechase II

*Management*

Where else but on a unit could you get away with NO training in that dangerous of an environment and then call the newbee a quiter?

Only on a unit where Daddy's Boy, clean as a dandy and better fed than I, complains about how easy the newbee has it.

============

Overall I'm really happy with Rygaard and S & S Logging. Class outfits.

At least the State of Warsh has turned mighty quiet about Oregon Loggers.


----------



## fify59thatsit

*soap*



slowp said:


> Manly voice With an Irish accent: Axmen, tis a Manly Soap Opera.
> 
> Womanly voice: But ti like it too. :greenchainsaw:



Manly er than those french Canadians on the other coast with that other show?


----------



## Boleclimber

Use of word when firing a person may sound ridiculous in everyday language. Though, with current labor laws, a corporation can find themselves before the state labor board and shelling out thousands of dollars because of their own lack of knowledge. A wise person will use words phrased to keep their money in their pocket.

A wise person will also be aware of their surroundings and aware who is watching (recording) what they do or say.

How many corporations were visited by OSHA last season? How did S&S aqua become noticed by the Natural Resources Department?


A quality manager never says anything to anyone they would not want placed on the front page of any newspaper.


----------



## xander9727

fify59thatsit said:


> Manly er than those french Canadians on the other coast with that other show?




Isn't there a law against using French and Manly in the same sentence?


----------



## gilraine

xander9727 said:


> Isn't there a law against using French and Manly in the same sentence?



2 demerits against the mancard..


----------



## oregoncutter

*Not that unusual!*

I agree that Craig Rygard could've been alot more professional about it than he was, but if You have ever spent anytime logging here in Oregon you would find that, cussing, yelling, and threatening are a pretty normal thing on the job. It takes a strong body, and mind to deal with the day to day to rigors of the job, the weather, the hazards, and everything else involved with it, (kind of like putting the toughest of a bunch of male dogs together in a cage) . Also it's important that people under You or working with You, understand, listen, and do what they are told no questions asked, alot of times 2 seconds life or death. I am easy going, and intellegent enough to work things out without losing my cool, but I have been in fights with guys I have worked with in the past, and usually the next day we were all friends again, alot of used to roughhouse and beat up on each other out of boredom, another thing is alot of times You treat people that way to see what there made of, I'd be willing to bet if the kid would've socked right in the nose regardless of the outcome he wouldv'e kept him on. It's hard to explain if You have never been there.


----------



## xander9727

In my opinion todays youth act like "If your trying hard then you're working hard". This couldn't be further from the truth (reality). 
In school if your give your best you are told that is all that can be expected. In school a lot of teachers give credit for effort.
In the real world (i.e. business) you are judged on results. A really dedicated salesman that works 100+ hours a week and has no sales will lose his job. Conversely a very skilled salesman may work 20 hours week and if he has the highest sales he is commended.
Whether or not you think this is fair doesn't matter. It's life.
Knucklehead may have felt he was really trying hard for rygaard. That didn't matter. He wasn't learning the things he needed to be more efficient, more safe and more productive. He may have sweated more than any other guy........but he produced the least. The owner and his son may be pulling levers in an air conditioned cab but......they are pulling the right levers at the right time and making money. Brad would have been less productive and far more dangerous/destructive in the cab of a machine than on the landing or in the rigging. If he would have gotten over himself and his cry baby view of life he may have amounted to something some day. If he can't figure out how to hook and remove chokers......how is he going to do anything more complicated. The difficulty with logging isn't always the work. The bigger problem is the learning curve. You cannot be a slow learner and keep your job.......and your limbs. Not everyone has the situational awareness and the intestinal fortitude it takes to work on a logging crew. If you don't have it within you.........you ain't gonna try your way into it. Brad didn't have what it takes to be a logger. Regardless of how he was talked to! If they had beat him up or held his hand it wouldn't matter. I'm just glad he left before he hurt himself or someone else.......bad!


----------



## KRS

The show keeps "score" by the # of logs.

That's a poor way to keep score. Each site has it's own costs and log value. A couple of people in this thread stated "Rygaard must be doing something right, they have highest log count..." Not a good measuring tool when we don't know what the bid was for.

As for the show, it's good fun to watch.

KRS


----------



## oregoncutter

*that's right*

There is a learning curve, I know when I used to work under a swing yarder, I could usually tell within the first day wether or not a guy was going to cut it. I had guys work with me that had the drive but not the physical ability or knowledge to do the job well, and alot of times if given the time and nurturing they made good loggers. People have to understand You are only as fast as You're slowest guy, and slow costs time and money. And it takes a thick skin, and a quick mind to make it in this line of work.


----------



## xander9727

People fail to realize that this is America.......if you don't like the way a company is run, work somewhere else. It seemed to me that everyone except Brad was fine with how things were running........why would everyone else change to suit him. He could have just changed his attitude/perception. Keep in mind, he got a bump on the leg and walked off the job site. If the injury was serious he should have sought medical attention. If it wasn't you don't just walk off a job site and leave everyone else to pick up your slack. It's that "it's all about me" thinking that is creating his problems. If he had hurt his leg, sucked it up and limped the rest of the day, Rygaard would have respected him. The way he went, let everyone else determine he was a sissy. He didn't go to the doctor and he didn't stay at work. Brad has earned the reputation he deserves.........Nancy boy Brad!


----------



## oregoncutter

*Probably saved his a$$$$*

From what I seen of the guy, dancing around on that deck unbelling chokers, and eating his sandwich, and not noticing the log that was thrown till it doused his sandwich, the old man probably saved him from getting hurt sooner or later probably sooner, and that really was a pretty big landing. I've chased on some where there was no room behind the swing yarder, You had a limber on one side of You, a loader on the other, and the the limber would be pushing processed log to the loader in front of the swing yarder between it and the loaders decks, meanwhile You have alot of hand processing in between that needs done. I think in a more dangerous situation like that he would have got hurt.


----------



## xander9727

Or killed.


----------



## Rftreeman

KRS said:


> The show keeps "score" by the # of logs.
> 
> That's a poor way to keep score. Each site has it's own costs and log value. A couple of people in this thread stated "Rygaard must be doing something right, they have highest log count..." Not a good measuring tool when we don't know what the bid was for.
> 
> As for the show, it's good fun to watch.
> 
> KRS


it's actually by the number of loads delivered to the mills.


----------



## KRS

Rftreeman said:


> it's actually by the number of loads delivered to the mills.



Okay.

The water logger hasn't delivered any to the mills. Since he'll cut them in half, they must be calling him the "mill".


----------



## Kunes

they make it seem like there all competeing against each other but some of them probably don't even know who else are taking part in the show. DUMB!


----------



## xander9727

That's why they called it the boob tube.

It doesn't have to be intelligent for people to watch........enter Jerrry Springer.

I rest my case.


----------



## 056 kid

xander9727 said:


> Isn't there a law against using French and Manly in the same sentence?



I have got 2 fives that disagree........


----------



## xander9727

Well.......just because you don't agree doesn't mean it isn't true.


----------



## hkmp5s

I have more respect for the aqua loggers than the Rygaard boys.


----------



## xander9727

That's a joke.....right?

Aqua logger treats his SON with way less respect than rygaard treats strangers.


----------



## Greg373

Gabe Rygaard is a :censored:. to tell his Dad not babysit them is one thing but to not train them shows his lack of intelligence and lack of safety.


----------



## Cope

Gabe definitely needs to get his butt kicked.


----------



## xander9727

Just let him do a tour on biggest loser.....he'll feel so much better about himself he'll treat people nice.


----------



## bob-o52

Both them Rygards could use a good a-- whipin, the old man looks a little brittle, the younger one could only hope to fall on one of those kids before he gets his teeth kicked in.


----------



## hkmp5s

No joke, aqua man was telling his son good job and everything. Them rygaard guys just threw the new kid in there and he dang near got crushed on the landing.


----------



## jburlingham

xander9727 said:


> I think Brad lacks the necessary intestinal fortitude required for success in the woods.
> 
> He is a quitter in my opinion.



:agree2::agree2::agree2:

If he was working with My Father rather then the Ryggard crew, he would have been "Axed" the first day. It was a bad Idea to hire someone that obviously ins't cut out for the task. So they were a little rough on hi verbally, not the best decision to make in this sissified world we live in, but it is nice to see a group of people that haven't stepped up to the forced neutering of the world (all of this make people feel good crap that the government pushes). 

I think there only mistake was not canning him when he showed up late without proper PPE the first day.


----------



## yellojeeper

The Rygaards proved to the world their stupidity. It's one thing to not "babysit" the greenhorns, it's a totally different thing to throw them to the wolves with absolutely no training whatsoever. They are setting these kids up for failure and they give the logging industry a bad reputation for their lack of safety. "Here's yer boots, now go to work", give me a break. They had one bad greenhorn, so now all greenhorns are worthless? The fat rygaard is good at sitting on his ass all day, maybe he should stay there, how annoying. The reason he dosen't want to train anybody is he would have to get off his butt to do it.

BTW, do they hire greenhorns based on shoe size, how did they know the new kid would fit into Brad's shoes?


----------



## slowp

I liked the pink gloves they sent. I wonder where they got them and if they were sturdy enough to use in the woods? They looked rather flimsy to me.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Yeah when are you gonna hear a faller say " Let's get to work, we gotta get the premises cleared".


----------



## slowp

MMFaller39 said:


> Yeah when are you gonna hear a faller say " Let's get to work, we gotta get the premises cleared".



You forgot to say, Please.:biggrinbounce2:

As in the morning suggestion of, "Please hit the brush now."


----------



## huskystihl

Gabe reminds me of chet on weird science when he got turned into a human turd! It's hard to find good help but when you don't even show them how to do the job thats unacceptable. My 9 year old son didn't know how to run the riding mower until I showed him, but now he is excellent at mowing and I sure as hell wouldn't have not showed him the dangers that go along with the job. All I seen from that fat blob last night was a kid with a good attitude wanting to earn some money almost get killed because he was trying to please a lard a$$ that I haven't seen do anything more than put out a fire thus far. I can't stand aqua logger but he just makes me laugh, ryggard makes me sick.


----------



## huskystihl

I also wanna ad that safety is a #1 concern on any job! Watch heli loggers once and you'll see a crew that has it together as far as how to run a tight ship. I can't believe that after any of the ryggard episodes that osha wasn't taking a ride up the side of a mountain to shut em down. I'm glad my dad taught me how to not get killed, he wasn't nice but it was for my good, gabe wants a new guy to fail. Unless i'm mistaken we all were new at a job at one time or another.


----------



## Mike Van

That Gabe, he's got a one track mind - jelly doughnut, mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## wistattman

I'm sure OSHA will be visiting Rygaard Logging. It is quite obvious they have little concern about the safety of their workers. To throw a greenhorn in there with no training or pointing out the potential hazards of working on the landing is not good. 

Both Gabe and the old man should have their butts kicked. How come we never see Gabe working??? Just my 2 cents.

Gary


----------



## Kunes

wistattman said:


> I'm sure OSHA will be visiting Rygaard Logging. It is quite obvious they have little concern about the safety of their workers. To throw a greenhorn in there with no training or pointing out the potential hazards of working on the landing is not good.
> 
> Both Gabe and the old man should have their butts kicked. How come we never see Gabe working??? Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Gary



they actually pointed out how he should not stand in the swing zone of the Processor/log loader..


----------



## BayAreaBucker

smokechase II said:


> Where else but on a unit could you get away with NO training in that dangerous of an environment and then call the newbee a quiter?
> 
> Only on a unit where Daddy's Boy, clean as a dandy and better fed than I, complains about how easy the newbee has it.



:agree2:

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## oregoncutter

*I don;t think the rygaards are all that bad.*

I'll bet there was alot they tried to teach him when the cameras weren't on, I cant imagine anyone risking the cost of someonelses safety or the cost of an accident by not teaching the guy how to work safely, he seemed to me like a complainer, self proclaimed victim, and I didn't see whre he earned any respect from the rygaards, I thought craig took it easier on him than alot of folks would have. As far as being lazy both those guys had to either work or invest alot of money to get where they are, and as owners of the company have the right to do as litle or much as they want, it's there own pockets that are affected by it. Yeah they weren't nice to him, but life especialy in the woods isn't a fairytale.


----------



## slowp

Watch out when judging people by their circumference. I know a couple of round boys who'll walk the legs off of most skinny people. One grew up around logging and when he puts down the donut, and puts on the calks, can look pretty darn graceful and moves quickly in the brush. He's usually in the loader. 

It isn't what you weigh, it is how well you know how to move and the tricks to make your moves more efficient.


----------



## huskystihl

slowp said:


> Watch out when judging people by their circumference. I know a couple of round boys who'll walk the legs off of most skinny people. One grew up around logging and when he puts down the donut, and puts on the calks, can look pretty darn graceful and moves quickly in the brush. He's usually in the loader.
> 
> It isn't what you weigh, it is how well you know how to move and the tricks to make your moves more efficient.



I have no problems with big people I have problems with fat lazy people. I know a guy the same way, eats half as much as me and weighs twice as much as me but can work just as hard. I also know people that are lazy skinny guys and they make me just as sick. I don't think gabe would catch half the $hit if he got off his dead a$$ to do more than complain and talk about how hard he had it. A-lot of it is genetics and although I can't stand his old man you can tell by his posture he worked hard as to where his son has not.


----------



## spencerhenry

it is amazing to me how people on this site can presume to know what people think, or what they are doing when the camera is off. how many of the guys posting negatively about how rygards run their business actually have ANY experience in running a crew, or a business. any of these crews with the exception of aqua logger have accomplished alot, have taken big risks, and been successful. rygard's yarder may be small and old, but i would bet in the condition it is in that it is still an expensive piece of machinery, how about that hitachi 300 with the waratah on it, i am guessing a new cost of around $350,000, even used that machine is probably worth $100,000 or more. you cant buy machines like that without some kind of success.
what i see with most of the guys on the show is that they are hard workers, have worked hard to get where they are, and have earned the respect of anyone that comes on the job. i dont believe that their handling of employees is any different than how the REAL WORLD works. the timber industry has low profit margins, if you dont pull your own weight you are gone.


----------



## JCBearss

Honestly I still think the guy is a douche and wouldn't want his portly a$$ for a neighbor


----------



## Mike Van

spencerhenry - These people put their words & acts up on television for all the world to see - We have every right to offer our opinions, both good & bad. So much of this show is scripted by the 'writers' now, it's quite possible our comments are meant for them. I mean an airsick helicoptor pilot? The aqua-logger that treats his own son worse than a pack mule? Or Gabe, who never offers any advice, only criticizes. Could there possibly be three people with these poor qualities on this show or did they write the parts for them?


----------



## JCBearss

Mike Van said:


> spencerhenry - These people put their words & acts up on television for all the world to see - We have every right to offer our opinions, both good & bad. So much of this show is scripted by the 'writers' now, it's quite possible our comments are meant for them. I mean an airsick helicoptor pilot? The aqua-logger that treats his own son worse than a pack mule? Or Gabe, who never offers any advice, only criticizes. Could there possibly be three people with these poor qualities on this show or did they write the parts for them?



Yes there are people in this world that are THAT bad


----------



## WidowMaker

slowp said:


> Watch out when judging people by their circumference. I know a couple of round boys who'll walk the legs off of most skinny people. One grew up around logging and when he puts down the donut, and puts on the calks, can look pretty darn graceful and moves quickly in the brush. He's usually in the loader.
> 
> It isn't what you weigh, it is how well you know how to move and the tricks to make your moves more efficient.[/QUOTE
> 
> ===
> 
> There are exception to every rule, but in general, you incorrect...


----------



## Mike Van

How could I have forgotten one of the worst - The Browning brat that goes postal at least once every hour - If Dad didn't own the company, that boy & his diaper acts would have been left on the forest floor a long time ago - I wonder, do guys like Jimmy & Jesse watch themselves on TV? They must like what they see, as it never changes.


----------



## yellojeeper

jcbearss said:


> honestly i still think the guy is a douche and wouldn't want his portly a$$ for a neighbor



+1


----------

